# Ebony/Maple/Koa Open Segmented bowl



## larry C (Dec 14, 2016)

Thought y'all might have an interest in the latest bowl.....I bought the ebony on here about a year ago, and had almost enough left to do this bowl......I finished the bowl off with some hard maple, and some spalted big leaf maple...the base is a koa scrap that found it's home. The bowl is about 10" diameter x 5" deep.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2016)

That is awesome Larry! I'm dying to try a segmented bowl, getting my skills built up to that level. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> That is awesome Larry! I'm dying to try a segmented bowl, getting my skills built up to that level. Tony



Over the past 5 years or so, I've probably made 50 or 60 of them. The largest was 15" diameter, and has 650 or so pieces. They are interesting to build, it takes forever, even with 
the jig......I use the Segway product and his "Wedgies", it is a lot easier than making a degree wheel, and cutting the pieces on the miter saw.

I have had a couple of them "come from apart" while turning, and believe me, THAT is an adventure.......They come part very quickly, and there are several hundred small piece flying all over the shop.....lol..

Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicely done. That looks awesome....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome. I did three of those yesterday. Nothing to it. Super easy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 15, 2016)

Very cool! I love the open segmented turnings over the normal ones. You nailed it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Awesome. I did three of those yesterday. Nothing to it. Super easy



Hey Tony, if you don't mind would you PM me with your assembly process for your open segmented turnings? I've gotta be missing something, as it took me
about 3 days to cut the pieces, glue it together, then turn and finish it.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

larry C said:


> Hey Tony, if you don't mind would you PM me with your assembly process for your open segmented turnings? I've gotta be missing something, as it took me
> about 3 days to cut the pieces, glue it together, then turn and finish it.......



Larry- Tony's secret is he is full of it.......  Most of us know it- He is from Miss. -That should help you understand.

Very nice work... I love the design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 15, 2016)

larry C said:


> Hey Tony, if you don't mind would you PM me with your assembly process for your open segmented turnings? I've gotta be missing something, as it took me
> about 3 days to cut the pieces, glue it together, then turn and finish it.......


I know magic. Takes me 3 minutes per bowl.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I know magic. Takes me 3 minutes per bowl.


 Only magic ya got is you are more fullofit then anyone here......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Dec 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Larry- Tony's secret is he is full of it.......  Most of us know it- He is from Miss. -That should help you understand.
> 
> Very nice work... I love the design.



I should have recognized that! We're in Lower Alabama, occasionally we get our passports stamped to go into Mississippi...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2016)

larry C said:


> I should have recognized that! We're in Lower Alabama, occasionally we get our passports stamped to go into Mississippi...



OH MY- You are brave.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 15, 2016)

I am always amazed by this type of work. Truly incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

